# Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen



## Morrus (Nov 15, 2014)

Product information... View for more details


----------



## thalmin (Jan 10, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

The 5E DM Screen from WotC is a surprising treat. Of course it is a glossy sturdy 4-panel landscape screen. On the players' side is a nice action scene of an adventuring band facing off with a scar-faced red dragon. On the DM's side we see a full panel of NPC tables, including all new NPC Characteristics and Name Generator tables. Next are nearly one and a half panels of the illustrated Conditions chart, which includes Exhaustion. Then there are the expected Setting a DC, Cover, Obscured Areas, Light, Skills and Associated Abilities, and Travel Pace charts. Also included is the Damage by Level and Severity chart. Then there is a very helpful Encounter Distance chart, which I believe is not in the DMG. Finally, there are 2 real gems: the Something Happens! table and the Quick Finds table, both of which I believe are also brand new.The only (for me, minor) disappointment is the lack a Weather table, but that would require a couple more panels.This screen is uncrowded and easy to read. It includes needed reference material, some aids to help a DM just wing it, and some charts that can provide some great inspiration. All and all, I am very pleased with this screen.


----------



## Jack Abrasion (Jan 10, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

Players side is beautiful! Also, if you're paying attention you'll notice the adventurers are all minis from the Icons of the Realms starter set. The DM side is thankfully uncluttered. I had been using a fan-created screen that was packed with tables and rules references and I found that I was never using it except to hang initiative cards on top. I couldn't find the info I was looking for when I needed it. This screen keeps to the vitals. It contains all the only things I really found myself opening books for: conditions, cover, and obscured areas, which are all smartly located toward the center. Also included are things I never knew I'd need, but am thankful to have, such as an entire panel for creating NPCs. Something Happens! and Quick Finds tables are a great inclusion. I could have done with one or two more small tables, such as a list of combat actions, but that's no dealbreaker. My one and only gripe is that there's a typo on the first panel (NPC Ideals #15). This is forgivable in a 300 page rule book but it's hard to understand how no one caught that before it went to print. Overall, I'm very happy with the thoughtful design of the DM side, which allows my eye to find what I'm looking for quickly. And I can't stop staring at the players side.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Jan 10, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

What a refreshing treat. I continue to be impressed with releases for the D&D 5th product releases, and this one is no different. The artwork on the players side depicts a massive Red Dragon that covers the entirety of the screen when fully extended, its wings seem to encapsulate the entire table. My favorite part of the artwork is how it truly captures that classic old school artwork from D&D 1e PHB. Inside, the art work is continued, leaving some room for DMs to customize their screen with post-its (face it, we all do this, and now Im not covering tables I might use). My favorite part is the left panel, which is devoted to building NPCs on the fly (because face it, your players will want to roleplay with that merchant or fishmonger, and you'll need a personality and name on the fly). I like that its not trying to be the PHB, that its a screen to reference when needed, not to keep the DM's eyes on the screen at all times and instead focus on their players. The screen comes in a protective sleeve that has a big poster inside reminiscent of those Uncle Sam WWII posters instead with the Lich Ascerak commanding "We Want You", a nice touch. Compared to the screen put out by Gale Force 9 for Tyranny of Dragons, this screen far outshines. This Deluxe DM screen is definitely in keeping with Wizards design concept of bringing D&D to its roots and focus on roleplaying and face-to-face human interaction. I picked mine up yesterday for $14, but you can pick this up for $9 through Amazon on the 20th. Not a bad price for a DM screen with these high production values.


----------



## BrockBallingdark (Jan 13, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

Gorgeous art on the outside, brings back the awesome vibe from 2nd ed DM screens.  Good strong stock and four panels.  You can only put so much on a DM screen, everything provided is useful for a DM who needs a quick rule.  Love the "Something Happens!" chart, not in the DMG, so a added bonus to have.  There's enough art for the DM to view (on his side) to give him some love back.  I have seen some DM screens that are way too busy, too many charts and you can get lost trying to find things when the DM screen is suppose to be easy and quick to find things!  The biggest thing is the height!  I can see my players, no more looking around the screen to see what is going on.  They really thought this one out.  Bravo WOTC!


----------



## mcintma (Jan 13, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

I like the screen but will have to add a layover with combat stuff. Personally I feel the Conditions should have been condensed to 1 panel, leaving room for 'actions in combat'.


----------



## Gilwen (Jan 15, 2015)

*3 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

The art and layout are great. However, for my use it's not as functional as it could be but does a good job of covering 3 broad areas that a DM may need.


----------



## grungydan (Jan 19, 2015)

*3 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

The art on the inside takes up far, far too much space that could have been used for information that would actually help you run the game. On top of that, there are many inclusions that are frivolous or just not useful. A big chart taking up a fifth of the left panel gives you a silly little way to randomly roll up names for NPCs? What a waste. Sadly, you're probably better off either buying this and pasting on your own inserts (or some of the much, much better and more comprehensive sets available online) or just placing your favorite inserts into one of the many plastic/sleeved screens available for not much more than this product. I may paste some useful stuff into this screen and use it, but I'm just as likely to just let it collect dust on my shelf or give it to someone else. Pass on it if you're looking at reviews and wondering if it's worth the money: it's not.


----------



## TikkchikFenTikktikk (Jan 19, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

Great production quality. This thing seems like it will survive a lifetime of being packed in my "go-bag", unpacked, abused on the table, and packed up for next time. Love that it is landscape instead of portrait. Great art on the front. Though I don't think anything will ever top the 4E screen. Jeez I loved looking at that. Lots of great stuff on the back. I really like the various random event tables and the focus on non-combat situations. The "Something Happens" table is hilarious.  I really like that there is art on the back, especially the illustrations accompanying the conditions descriptions. Funny! If there is a slight ding, it is that there is maybe slightly more unused space on the back than I expected, even given the quality art. There could have been another table or two from the DMG fit on it. But that is a very minor criticism, and I go back and forth with appreciating the breathing room. Overall a great DM screen, and I consider it more important/useful for a 5E DM than the PHB.


----------



## Diehard GameFAN (Jan 20, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

While this isn’t stat heavy and lists NPC blocks or BAB charts or damage and weapon types or any number of things that a DM might need but can probably remember and woudln’t need in a given session anyway, what it does give you is more than enough to keep a Fifth Edition game of Dungeons and Dragons moving along at a brisk pace without you having to crack open a rulebook and lets you be a little more creative without letting your players know too much how you’re fudging things to make the session more exciting or that you didn’t adequately prepare for them to go and take your plans and turn them sideways like they often do. This is a great Dungeon Master’s Screen that works well with the Fifth Edition rules set and I look forward to using it often.


----------



## shager (Jan 21, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

I'm giving it 5 because it's a high quality product, and a great DM screen. My only personal quibble - I would have rather have had some reference on combat actions as opposed to some of the random generators, which I most likely won't use. But I see what they were trying to do, and recognize that this is one product that is impossible to satisfy everyone 100% with their particular needs.All in all a great buy.


----------



## Syntallah (Jan 21, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

Nearly everything on it (with the exception of the NPC traits) is something that I want close at hand during a Game.  There is little extra space to throw a couple of specific rules (grapple, shove, my house rules on death saves, etc) on there at the expense of the inside art (which I was loath to do...).  If I had to say something negative, it would be the outside art.  It certainly isn't bad, but I liked the 4E cover art a bit better...


----------



## Mudhen (Jan 21, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

I like the new screen a lot as I have liked everything WOTC has put out since 5E started. I would agree and reason for 4 stars some charts I probably wont ever use, otherwise the other charts I will and I love the artwork.


----------



## jrowland (Jan 21, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

A functional, sturdy DM screen. The artwork is inspiring on the player side, and the information on the DM side, while sparse, is likely to be used frequently. DM screen info is hard to get "just right" as every DM has particular needs, but I think this did a decent job. Front and center are conditions, which at my table is post-it marked in every PHB, it's used quite a bit. The other bits are a nice touch: "Something Happens!" feels irrelevant at first blush but an odd thing happened as I made fun of it: I rolled, and ran a mini-adventure for my kids on the fly and even used the NPC name generator. Who knew? Like most tables of this sort (trinkets, random dungeons) some people may love it, but for those that don't it can be a source of inspiration, so don't knock it. I also appreciate the sparsity of data, again, its hard to balance between an eye chart of data and nothing but art, but I think this is the right balance.

If you want a DM screen for the new edition, this is as good as it gets short of building your own. For me, I am happy to put down the 4E screen for 5E games. I am sure my players will like the change of scenery as well.


----------



## sindarian (Jan 21, 2015)

*3 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

A friend picked this up and I DM'd with it.  The lack of combat information was disappointing.  The conditions could have been condensed to one panel.  While it is pretty and of solid cardboard, I will be making my own DM screen with the information I need or overlay one of the panels with a paper tent with combat statistics.


----------



## dungeondude (Jan 21, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

I found the balance of information fine. I've been DMing since 1st, and I don't need a TON of stuff to clutter the screen. A better perspective actually comes from my son, who is new to gaming, and DMing. He thought the screen "cool", and said it helps him "LOTS" when he ran his first game.


----------



## Malikai2000 (Jan 21, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

The artwork, of course, is beautiful.  And I am glad they used the landscape orientation instead of portrait.  My only issue is I think they could have been more efficient with their use of space for the tables.  They could have gotten a lot more info on these panels without affecting readability.  But still all in all a great screen.  Having all of the conditions was a win for me.


----------



## Yonner (Jan 21, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

The screen is well built and the landscape format is what I've been looking for in a screen. The outside art is interesting and well done. The interior tables are large enough to see at a standard playing distance and contain many useful tables. I would have liked to see a little less interior art, replaced with even more tables. The conditions could have been fit into a single panel, opening up additional room for additional reference material. Overall very well done. And landscape!


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 22, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

It's a pretty screen and it is solid and thick. It is a four-panel landscape screen with a red dragon scene on the player's side and tables and sporadic artwork on the GM side.The tables included will be very welcome for novice GM's, such as a name generator and a "stuff happens" table, but the core with cover rules, conditions, and other things that are constantly being used is the best parts of the screen.I would have included a few more tables instead of the airy space around each table, but some might appreciate the easier-to-navigate design at the cost of a bit less information.All in all, a solid GM screen, and well worth the cheap price (due to its sturdy nature, I expect it to last me many years).


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 24, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

As others have mentioned, a solid, well-built cardboard affair with very nice artwork both outside as well as inside--which I find to be a nice touch. While several have griped about the inclusion of an entire panel (or more) being devoted to stuff like on-the-fly NPC creation, or random inspiration, I couldn't disagree more with them--that's exactly the kind of stuff I usually want on my screen when the players inevitably go miles away from anything I have prepared. I think this screen may go a long way towards preventing the inevitable stumbling that can occur when you've got nothing prepped, or worse, the NPC you dream up on the fly that is a carbon copy of at least 5 other NPCs you've showcased in the last 5 sessions.I'll admit, I wouldn't mind a few extra tables or items on the inside of the chart, and that tempted me to call this a 4/5 instead of a 5/5, but after staring at it a bit, I think the lack of clutter is actually going to serve me well in quickly finding information that I need during the game. Better yet, I have room to add a table or three of my own without covering another table, or room to put up a Post-It note to remind me of something. If you've got very specific needs in your screen, or the idea of the artwork on the inside turns you off, you may do well to purchase one of the many fine fill-your-own screens from your FLGS, and make your own inserts or modify some of the many I've already found online, but if you want a screen you can use right out of the box at a fairly reasonable price point, grab this.


----------



## ccooke (Jan 24, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

So, what's to like about the new DM screen? Well, content-wise it has some interesting choices. I can see myself using about half of the material there most sessions with the other bits and pieces coming up less often but being valuable when they do. I'm very happy with that - I don't actually need to refer to a lot of information during sessions and 5e is so easy to run that I need less information on the screen. The tables on the edges of *this* screen probably won't see use very often but I will be extremely glad when I do use them, because having them in front of me will have helped preserve the flow of the game when the players deal me a surprise.I love the art as well. It's traditional, looks good, doesn't have the laughable guy holding a tiny scythe that we always poked fun at on the 4e screen... but much more to the point, the art of the DM screen makes another point about gender equality, and does it well enough and subtly enough that most people don't even seem to have noticed. I still very much look forward to a time when stuff like this is so much expected that I don't end up liking things simply because they're doing things right, but with things as they are I love what they've done here.


----------



## DM Howard (Jan 27, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

First off, I must say, this DM Screen looks fantastic!  The art chosen for the front is really well done, and I think it works better as a panoramic piece than many of it's predecessors.  However, I feel like there are several tables that just won't be that useful to me as a DM such as the random name chart and the random event table.  I am most certainly happy with my purchase, I just felt (know) it could have been a little better.


----------



## fantasmamore (Jan 29, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

It's simple and easy to find what I am looking for. There is one panel with stuff that I won't use, but I had the same problem with every DM's Screen I had. Great art, truly amazing quality.


----------



## JEB (Jan 30, 2015)

*3 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

It has some neat tools for story and improvisation, but I wish more space had been dedicated to the rules used in combat (actions, movement, etc.). As is, I'm probably going to wind up covering some panels with quick-reference tables of my own.


----------



## The_Gneech (Feb 2, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

One of the best GM screens I've seen: instead of being crammed to unreadability with tables, tables, and more tables, this screen has an open and airy design that enables you to find what you're looking for quickly, and has tables to generate things quickly on the fly and keep the game moving. When the PCs suddenly grab someone off the street, or start negotiating with the bandit chief you didn't even really expect them to talk to, quickie prompts are right there where you can see them instead of buried in the book. Actions and conditions are also nicely summarized: not the whole rules, but enough of a tickler to remind you of the basics and, again, keep the game moving.It also follows the current trend of landscape, heavy screens, which I definitely approve of. Well done!-The Gneech


----------



## EthanSental (Feb 3, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

Nice done DM Screen with great art facing the players and helpful tables and charts for the DM.


----------



## AK Browncoat (Feb 6, 2015)

*3 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

It's all right.  I like the fact they make DM Screens wider so you can see over them.  While the front art is fine, I intend to stick notes on the side the players see that is pertinent to the campaign.  (Seriously, are your players going to be enamored with the outside screen on the 23rd session?) This is pretty helpful in regards to NPC names, plot points, and so on... They should just make it a clear white board-esque outside cover so players can write notes on it, heh.I think more information from the DMG should have been on the inside (Like information that hasn't been as prevalent in previous editions) Renown/Morale.  Rewards. The "Downtime" options for PCs, etc.  This could have been added if the Condition section was relegated to one panel and/or replaced random NPC/Spontaneous events section. (This is subjective in regards to its worth; I appreciate the spirit of why it was added though)I appreciate when art parallels text and depicts a spell, skill, or action taking place. (Like with the conditions)  Having art for arts sake on the inside of the screen was a waste of space, and I would have appreciated more content. (Both sides of each outer panel took up too much space for my taste)If you feel that you need a reference for basic info, it wouldn't hurt to pick it up.  If not, it is not a "must have" item by any stretch. Take it or leave it.  I don't much care.


----------



## TheObserver (Feb 6, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

Could have had a bit more charts but better than nothing.


----------



## Weird Dave (Feb 9, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

Hands down the most useful information on this (and the chunk that takes up the most space) are the conditions. I've referenced these more times than I can count over the weekend at Winter Fantasy - it's so handy to have the conditions spelled out just like they are in the Appendix of the PHB! Other tables are useful as well, but the conditions make this one of my most used DM screens ever.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 9, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

Finally used the screen yesterday, and it was really handy! Great to have conditions, cover, and a few other things it has right there.Weather, tracking, dmg vs objects, NPC reactions, and chase complications would have also been nice. Don't really need all the NPC personality attributes, at least not as much.


----------



## Wolfskin (Feb 10, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

The 5e DM Screen features some beautiful art on both sides of the screen and includes a handful of useful tables, plus the full text for Conditions. I'd wish it had more useful stuff (the NPC generation part takes a lot of space, IMO), but I'm overall happy with the product.


----------



## Fildrigar (Feb 18, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

My Wife surprised me with this as a present at one of my games. I was a little leery, as I had heard bad things about the DM screen. ( Luckily, it seems that was about the GF9 DMs screen, so W00T! ) It has an excellent assortment of charts and tables. I love the random name table, as I end up using a couple of names over and over. More variety is good.


----------



## DiscerningDM (Feb 22, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

Beautiful artwork! This was designed by people who play the game, and have real insight into what is useful at the table. Highly recommend this one.


----------



## Chimpy (Mar 24, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

I like the artwork, the tables, not much else to say really. I'd have liked some charts of things players can do on their turn as as a DM I'm often getting asked by the players about that kind of thing.


----------



## redrick (Apr 29, 2015)

*3 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

I've been using my old 90's era B/X screen to hide maps and secret die rolls, but I forgot it at home last night, so I popped into the game store on my way to the game last night and grabbed the official 5e screen.First of all, this screen takes up a lot of space. With 4 landscape panels, it fills a significant portion of my modest table. I like the landscape, because it's easier to faces over the top, but I still need to stand if I want to see anything that's happening on our tabletop. And since I like to do most of my rolling in front of the screen, I end up leaning out into the center of the table for my public die rolls. This would probably be less of an issue if we played at a large table, but we're gaming in the city and grand dining room tables are not so common in small NY apartments. I prefer my smaller B/X screen, which allows me to cordon off a section in front of me for maps and secret rolls, but also allow a "public" area, for most die rolls and clear sight lines to the tabletop surface. I could fold over one of the panels, but this would cover two pages of information, including half the conditions (which would be the most commonly referenced items on this screen.)The information given skews strongly towards improvisational aids for the DM, with a whole panel for quickly generating NPCs on the fly, and half a panel for random "developments." I like that focus, and could see it being very valuable in a pinch. I'd probably replace the super silly NPC name generator with a pregenerated list of NPC names more appropriate to my setting. 5 from each common culture and species in the current campaign area. The travel times are helpful, as are notes about outdoor visibility and audible distance. I frequently find myself making up audible distances on the fly, so it's nice to have something a little more consistent to reference. I would definitely use the blank space afforded by the artwork to tack on some common cost-of-living expenses, as those are something I find myself looking up frequently and awkwardly, but I appreciate that every DM will have different oft-needed and never-remembered factoids. For this reason, it's nice to have the extra space afforded by the artwork to do my own thing.I will say that, over the course of our session yesterday, I never once referenced the screen for anything. At the session before, I once referenced my B/X screen for a reaction roll.Given the size of our table, it's very likely that I'll go back to using the old and smaller B/X screen with some custom 5e information pasted on.


----------



## Ezequielramone (Jul 9, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen*

5th ed don't need a lot of tables on your DM's screen. Still I feel it like empty. They could use the space better and put more info on it.


----------

